# Help for NY present idea..?



## lighterthief (Jul 2, 2012)

My little sis is working there at the mo, living in Brooklyn, going through a rough patch job and dating wise (early 30's, Brit, not 100% into the dating 'scene').  She burst into tears on Skype yesterday, poor thing 

I really want to spoil her, let her do something different. 

Any ideas on cool NY centered treats I could arrange from abroad?  Budget around £100 I guess, flexible.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

Would she be having these treats on her own?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Would she be having these treats on her own?


Good question.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Is she new there?  Having trouble settling in?  Or is just job and dating specific?  do you want to get her a present or an activity?


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 2, 2012)

Good question indeed, she is single (hence recent despair) but I think she would appreciate something she could share with a friend.  She's open to new things.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 2, 2012)

Not new, she loves it, just going through a bad patch and want to spoil her a little from afar.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

NY friends duly quizzed.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

Does she or the friend that might accompany her on this treat have access to a car?


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2012)

What's her shoe size?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 2, 2012)

Only suggestion I've had is helicopter trip over NY.  No mention of cost though.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.foodsofny.com/

How about a walking tour with food along the way!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Only suggestion I've had is helicopter trip over NY. No mention of cost though.


Thats gonna run close to ya budget just for 15minutes, and the helipads are not exactly easy to get to. Not enough oomph for ya money imho!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

a day at the races at Belmont would be cheap as chips and can be got to on public transport. there are vineyards on Long island that do tastings and tours, but hard to get to by public transport.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

If I was in NYC and someone wanted to cheer me up £100 to spend here, http://www.rivercafe.com/gift-certificates/ , would be most welcome.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 8, 2012)

ferry ride out to one of the islands and gift certificate for restaurant meal and bike rental?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> If I was in NYC and someone wanted to cheer me up £100 to spend here, http://www.rivercafe.com/gift-certificates/ , would be most welcome.


 
ooh that looks very nice!


----------



## petee (Jul 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> a day at the races at Belmont would be cheap as chips and can be got to on public transport. there are vineyards on Long island that do tastings and tours, but hard to get to by public transport.


 
1: belmont is very inexpensive to enter (like, $3) and park at (like, free). public transport is a little tricky, she'll have to use the LIRR but that's not a very big deal (take LIRR from atlantic avenue to jamaica, switch there, but she should check to make sure the belmont train is running). it's good fun, you can get right up to some horses, but it isn't elegance.
2: the north fork is a smashing idea, you can vineyard-hop and do tastings and nibbles, but is at the opposite end of the island from where she is (remember, it's a long island) and you need a car (as suggested by 1927). throw in a night at a b&b so she can take it easy and you'll have set her up very nicely but UK 100 = $150 won't be enough.

would she consider a day at the ballpark? yankee stadium is godawful expensive, but the mets' stadium is both nicer and cheaper. $150 would do it, even with beer and hot dogs if she gets the right tickets


----------



## Poot (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmmm. Is there any way you could get her the cash with the caveat "you absolutely must spend this at the hairdressers/on shoes/on a dress/on a damn good meal with a friend"? Whatever floats her boat, obviously.

I'd love that. It would take all the guilt out of shamelessly spending money on yourself.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

So what did you do in the end? we need closure!!


----------

